# Worcester noseband.....



## chestnutmarelover (10 December 2011)

I know there are lots of different opinions on bits to use and not use with a worcester noseband because of the lifting action (makes jointed bits harsher etc) but would it work with a loose ring or would this just defeat the object because it is attached to a loose ring? If that makes sense!! My tb is very fussy with his mouth, constantly grinding and when he very stressy he tries to get tongue over, also has started snatching. I would go down the bitless route but would like him to eventually chill & accept the bit. (teeth all up to date so not a problem) He does have a very small mouth & small tongue.


----------



## flyingfeet (10 December 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the fact its loose ring. The worcester works as a softer kineton and actually transfers pressure that would have gone onto the bars to the nose, dispersing pressure and using the nose for aids. 

They are not dressage legal, so the refinement of having a better contact with loose rings is fairly irrelevant. Many horses prefer a quieter contact anyway, hence the prevalence of bauchers and eggbutts in dressage. 

I would however look at your mouthpeice - a single joint is a poor communication tool and I would always go for a lozenge an a mouthpeice where the horse can easily swallow.


----------



## chestnutmarelover (10 December 2011)

I initially used a cyprium loose ring lozenge bit, and have used a curved mouthpiece full cheek snaffle with copper inlays, both because of the shape of his mouth. I think he just needs to learn to relax!


----------



## Maesfen (10 December 2011)

Sorry to be negative here but if your horse isn't relaxed naturally, a noseband of whatever flavour is not going to help him do so; it is just yet another restriction to fight against for him.
Does he enjoy the work you're asking of him or is that when the tension starts as that will tell you a lot?  Sometimes it's better to go back to absolute basics and start again, only building up the degree once he's happy with what you're asking.  
Many TBs that sound like yours have learnt to be relaxed and happy in plain mullen mouth  snaffles, the softer mouthpiece the better, rubber is a favourite and a cavesson as they have nothing to fight against then; I know many happily hunting in those that are a nightmare in anything restrictive.
Find something he is happy in then and give him jobs he enjoys then he will start relaxing more and don't ask questions yet that he finds hard to answer in the way you want or you will get evasions set on by stress again.
Slowly catchee monkey, sorry.


----------



## chestnutmarelover (10 December 2011)

He was out of racing in the summer so after some time off for him I am starting from scratch now! The cyprium & worcester today made a huge difference, he possibly didn't like having mouth kept shut but with the subtle help from worcester he couldnt get tongue over


----------



## brown tack (10 December 2011)

I had a tb that was fussy in the mouth, used so many different types of bits and nosebands. Found that in the end a bog strandard rubber loose ring let him relax his jaw and then after a while he went into a thick mouth French link loose ring.


----------



## Jnhuk (10 December 2011)

You have had his teeth checked - good. A horse that is tense behind the saddle - it can show up by being noisey/unsettled with bit in the mouth etc....

Hope you don't mind me adding that thought to the mix, just in case that could be part of the issue 

My youngster who was very mouthy eventually settled with a Myler and Cavesson noseband and work on his tension in the back


----------



## chestnutmarelover (11 December 2011)

Back checked - all problems now solved, teeth checked - no problems, saddle checked - fits fine. He is only just understanding what ridden trot is so as you can guess back to basics really is back to basics!! As I am getting to know him I think he is the sort of horse that until now has had lots of different jockeys on board and lots of different people handling him so the trust if only just forming, as well, he is having to learn that i'm not going to hit him every 5 mins as he seems to be expecting, bless him. We are getting there slowly


----------



## shellonabeach (11 December 2011)

I used a Worcester noseband on my mare with a straightbar happy mouth loose-ring snaffle.  It wasn't until I saw someone else ride her in it did I realise what I was happening.  When a contact was taken on the reins it caused the bit to lift in her mouth and so she was opening her mouth to evade it.

I put the Worcester on as I wanted to move some pressure from her mouth to her nose as she was very fussy in her mouth.

Swapped the Worcester back to a bog standard cavesson and she was much happier.


----------

